# Wellbutrin XR and IBS Pain



## 14257 (Jan 18, 2007)

HiI am currenntly on Librax for my IBS pain. While it has been working quite well, I have also been on Effexor 75mg for the past 2 months. My Psych is switching me to Wellbutrin because of the bad sexual side effects Effexor has on me. (I suffer from depression)...My Pysch dr told me that the Effexor has an anticholergenitic(SP??) in it that probably helped with my bad pains as well, I am afraid to switch to Wellbutrin for fear that my IBS pain may come back. My Psych Dr. told me that Wellbutrin also has an antichlorinegtic in it as well. What do you think? Has anyone tried Welbutrin for their IBS pain along with their antispasmodic?? I do not have Diarrhea or Constipation, just the terrible pains in my lower pelvic region.Thanks


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Yeh,,,I've tried Welbutrin and it worked wonders for me. But the anxiety and anger that came along with it was unbearable. I'm not depressed or have any psych. issues so maybe that's why it affected me so. i wish it hadn't though. worked pretty well.


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi all - haven't been here in awhile - Celexa was worked well for me but I gained over 20 lbs. in a year - yikes! I switched to Wellbutrin about 3 weeks ago and was fine until yesterday - the horrible pain ( like labor pain ) came back and today it hit me at work as well. I'm afraid it will debilitate me like it did for nearly 2 years prior to Celexa? Any advice or suggestions - the pain is truly horrible. Was looking forward to having a normal life again...


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi paulcindy - have you tried the Wellbutrin? Has it helped your pain?


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm on Effexor and Wellbutrin right now, my stomach is good. I'm on them for anxiety/depression/appetite suppression.I was on wellbutrin in the past and it worked fine on it's own. Give it a try.


----------

